# Interface zurücksetzen



## Creja (22. Oktober 2008)

Hallo!
Ich habe folgendes Problem: Bei einigen Zaubern (z.B. "Fliehen) tritt zwar der Effekt ein - eine Animation/SOund geht jedoch nicht. Wenn andere Spieler diese Zauber wirken, sehe ich den Effekt und höre den Sound...Gestern war dieses Problem noch nicht da. 
Bei WoW konnte man einige Ordner für solche Probleme löschen (welche wieder erstellt wurden). 

Nun die Frage:

-geht dies bei WAR auch? Falls ja, welche?

und

-bringt das löschen einiger Ordner was?

Grüße, Creja


----------



## antileet (22. Oktober 2008)

ich würde nichts löschen, nachher läd dein interface gar nicht mehr ... 
installier lieber nochmal neu oder vll kannste das bei der installation versuchen zu reparieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arondight- (22. Oktober 2008)

Kopier dein Interface-Ordner als Backup und lösche dann den kompletten Interface-Ordner im WAR-Verzeichnis. Wenn es nicht hinhaut, du hast ja ein Backup.

Sollte eigentlich funktionieren...


----------



## Gortek (23. Oktober 2008)

Dieses Phänomen hatte ich auch schon, reloggen hat gereicht.

Cheers


----------



## Gumja (23. Oktober 2008)

Kopier mal alles weg, was sich in dem Ordner befindet: \Warhammer Online - Age of Reckoning\user\interface\AllCharacters\
Und lösch dann anschließend alles dadrin...
Beim neutsarten von WAR werden alle Ordner und Dateien dadrinnen wieder angelegt... Allerdings wirste auch alle Einstellungen (bis auf Tastaturbelegungen) neu machen müssen...

War neu installieren ist absoluter Blödsinn!


----------



## Tiegars (23. Oktober 2008)

Gumja schrieb:


> Kopier mal alles weg, was sich in dem Ordner befindet: \Warhammer Online - Age of Reckoning\user\interface\AllCharacters\
> Und lösch dann anschließend alles dadrin...
> Beim neutsarten von WAR werden alle Ordner und Dateien dadrinnen wieder angelegt... Allerdings wirste auch alle Einstellungen (bis auf Tastaturbelegungen) neu machen müssen...
> 
> War neu installieren ist absoluter Blödsinn!



Jupp ist richtig so. Und wenn man die Einstellungen per Figur gemacht hat sind die Einstellungen \Warhammer Online - Age of Reckoning\user\interface\%Servername%\%Figurname%. Einfach die löschen dann erstellt er nochmals.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## BattleMage (23. Oktober 2008)

Wenn Animationen fehlen würde ich eher empfehlen das "Cache" Verzeichnis zu löschen. Dann dauert der nächste Start etwas länger, da alles neu gecacht werden muss, aber das bringt mehr als was am Interface zu resetten. Die Animationen spielen sich in der Grafikengine ab, das Interface ist ein Overlay über die Grafikengine und kann daher keinen Einfluss drauf nehmen.


----------

